

Karrimor asking me to add a nofollow to a link to their website - fabienpenso
https://gist.github.com/penso/f3842f1768d406620ade

======
astrange
When Google released their update punishing paid link posts, SEO companies
started removing all incoming links from blog posts in case they looked paid.
That's why you get emails like this now.

------
fabienpenso
[https://twitter.com/_julietelliott/status/535858744962596865](https://twitter.com/_julietelliott/status/535858744962596865)
looks like I'm not alone.

------
fabienpenso
Would love to get your feedback on that one.

------
dazc
Outsourced SEO 'expert' failure.

------
RamunasM
Seems like a "SEO expert" fail

